# buspirone and nightmares??



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

been on buspirone 10mgs 2x/day for about two months now. at first it seemed to be a little bit of help. but now the only thing i know is i'm afraid to go to sleep at night.
i went from a fan of horror movies and spooky stuff to some one who is scared of the dark (not like me at all) and can't be alone at night, even if my husband and 16yr. old giant stepson are asleep elsewhere in the house. so i go to bed w/ my husband when i'm NOT tired and i'm afraid and then when i do fall asleep, i have horrible and bizarre nightmares. can't even listen to rob zombie anymore, just hearing his music makes me feel creepy and he's been a favorite of mine for years.
i think the worst part is that it's not even helping my sa anymore, if it ever really did help.
have to change meds AGAIN. i hate this crap.
anyone else have nightmares with buspar?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I have never heard of this side effect of Buspar, though I am no authority on the matter. Is that your only med that you're taking right now? If so, maybe you could do some internet checking to see if this is a known possible side effect.

Is there anything else going on that may be causing you nightmares?


----------



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

i am also on 1mg clonazepam daily. i had been on paxil 30mg for maybe 9 months and felt like it wasn't helping. been on clonazepam for 3 yrs and it seems to be the only thing that truly helps me feel like i am a real person who knows how to talk to others. my body's starting to get too used to it, however and the buspar was my docs way of getting me on something with tranquilizer effects that wasn't a benzo. 
as far as anything else going on, i can't think of anything. i haven't changed anything else in my life besides the meds. since the dreams started, i've not watched any "scary" movies and stopped watching tv shows that are even the slightest bit creepy. doesn't help.
i've checked online and read that "dream disturbances" are common side effects of buspar but i'd categorize this as more than a disturbance. each and every night brings new adventures in bizarro world that normally would be something i would love to see on my tv screen but when it's in my head and i can't control it(like dreams tend to be) it sucks.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

From what I hear, as far as anxiety meds are concerned, Buspar is relatively safe but usually totally ineffective. 1mg of clonazepam doesn't seem like a huge dose after three years, so if it really works maybe you should consider upping it just a little to deal with the tolerance effects. I certainly can understand the tolerance concerns of benzos, but if the Buspar is causing these kinds of problems, maybe the benefit of being able to discontinue it outweighs these concerns.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

the usual paxil dose range is 20 to 5o so obviously it and likely other SSRI type ADs arent for you, maybe try some other type, there are many, often of one type doesnt work, another will
clonaz always helps everyone but you adjust to the sedation, the help is still there though
buspar according to a shrink who specialises in anxiety, is useless helping no more than placebo effect, I wouldnt have much respect for a doc who prescribes it, in theory though it just might make your paxil start working.....

strong dreams that can wake you are common from anxiety meds, so lie back and enjoy them:yes


----------



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

not on the paxil anymore, just the buspar and klonopin. i'd like to try lexapro, but i don't have insurance right now. might be getting it within the year because my husband will be starting a govmt. job in about 3 weeks with insurance. how do "pre-existing conditions" work? i'm so stupid in the ways of insurance because i've not had any since my husband was discharged from the army 6 yrs. ago. i understand alot of insurances won't approve a brand name anyway unless all generics have been exhausted first, right? celexa helped me back in the day but i remember it totally killed my sex drive. welbutrin fixed that (hell yeah!!) but not anxiety. plus that crap was sooo expensive without insurance.

i secretly upped my buspar to 20 mgs 2x/day about 5 days ago and since then the scary-ness of my dreams has lessened. does that make sense at all? i should ask my doc, maybe, to up my dosage and add celexa until i get insurance. any opinions? sure will miss my sex life....


----------



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

btw, while laying in bed afraid to fall asleep last night, i realized that maybe the buspar IS working. it hit me that it's been awhile since i had those "let's review our day and the stupid things we said" sessions that seem to be a part of my falling asleep process. i'm happy about that one!


----------



## FireFire273 (Apr 10, 2013)

You dip**** buspar is not supposed to give nightmares.


----------



## FireFire273 (Apr 10, 2013)

You dip**** buspar is not supposed to give people nightmares. best thing to do is get off some meds


----------

